# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  نيرفانا للسفر والسياحة تحصد 3 من جوائز السفر العالمية 2019

## دلوعةاالامارات

حصلت شركة نيرفانا للسفر والسياحة الاماراتية، على ثلاثة جوائز مرموقة خلال حفل توزيع جوائز السفر العالمية 2019. حيث حصلت على لقب "أفضل الشركات المنظمة للرحلات السياحية الفاخرة في الشرق الأوسط" للمرة الرابعة على التوالي، وعلى جائزة "أفضل شركة منظمة للرحلات السياحية في الإمارات" للمرة الخامسة على التوالي، وقد سجلت شركة نيرفانا للسياحة والسفر حضورًا بارزًا كأحد أهم متلقي جوائز السفر العالمية. 
إذ أفضت نتائج التصويت إلى فوز شركة نيرفانا للسفر والسياحة بجائزة "أفضل وكالات السفر التجارية في العالم لعام 2019"، وجائزة "أفضل شركة منظمة للرحلات السياحية الفاخرة في العالم لعام 2019" ، و"أفضل شركة منظمة للرحلات السياحية في العالم لعام 2019".
وقال السيد علاء العلي، الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة نيرفانا للسفر والسياحة معلقًا بهذه المناسبة: "نحن في غاية السعادة لحصولنا على هذا التكريم مجددًا خلال فعاليات جوائز السفر العالمية المرموقة. فمنذ 12 عامًا، نذرنا أنفسنا لنكون الشركة الأولى في مجال تقديم خدمات السياحة والسفر في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، وإنه لشرفٌ لنا أن نحصل على هذا التكريم للسنة الخامسة على التوالي، هنا اليوم. إن هذا التكريم شاهدٌ على شغفنا بعملنا، وسنستمر بتقديم الخدمات ذات المستوى الرفيع".
فمنذ تأسيسها، تمكنت شركة نيرفانا من اكتساب مكانة مرموقة في سوق العمل شديد التنافسية، ونجحت في الحصول على لقب "أفضل شركة منظمة للرحلات السياحية الفاخرة في العالم لعام 2018" ، و"أفضل شركة منظمة للرحلات السياحية في العالم لعام 2018"، و"أفضل شركة منظمة للرحلات السياحية الفاخرة في العالم للعامين 2016 و2017". 

وقد تم تكريم شركة نيرفانا للسفر والسياحة لما تقدمه من خدماتٍ استثنائية في كافة الجوانب المتعلقة بقطاع السياحة، ولا زالت تسعى لتعزيز بصمتها على الصعيد الدولي من خلال عقد المزيد من الشراكات وعقود التعاون المثمرة مع أهم الجهات العاملة في هذا القطاع بهدف منح عملائها تجارب مميزة بمستويات عالمية. 
أقيمت فعاليات الحفل النهائي لتوزيع جوائز السفر العالمية 2019 في دار الأوبرا السلطانية في مسقط، عمان. وتختص هذه الجوائز بتكريم الشركات العاملة في مجال السياحة والضيافة والسفر لنجاحها وتميزها، بحضور أهم صناع القرار في هذا المجال. 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

